# Leopard v.s. Vista



## cooldudie3 (Oct 30, 2007)

The title says it all
start voting ppl


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

Leopard

let's see where's this thread end's up 
cmon arya,imav,goobi,anand,.....cmon


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 30, 2007)

XP pwn all


----------



## iMav (Oct 30, 2007)

yo dudes wait on guys .... thers still time till we get our hands on that crap .... then the fun will begin another show down


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 30, 2007)

Voted for Leopard.  

Leopard vs. Vista: feature chart showdown @ Engadget
*www.engadget.com/2007/10/27/leopard-vs-vista-feature-chart-showdown/

By the way, Final score is 
Leopard: 46
Vista: 41


----------



## Ecko (Oct 30, 2007)

LINUX ......
Specifically Suse


----------



## anandk (Oct 30, 2007)

only ppl who have tried and used both os's should vote  so i cant vote.

endgadget is known for its anti-ms bias so results have not surprised many. lprds coverflow looks great ! but yes i am sure both os's have their + and - 's  leoprd too is facing some probs, from what i read, the latest being the inability of users to work with java. but these are teething probs ALL new sw/os shud expect.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 30, 2007)

gaurav_chd88 said:
			
		

> LINUX ......
> Specifically Suse


yeah sure,but this is for win vs mac.we can go into corner and watch the  show!


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

^^ wel said


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 30, 2007)

hmm....leopard is better but i vote vista 'cause its been used more dan leopard...this is called da demand factor....lol


----------



## faraaz (Oct 30, 2007)

I vote Vista, because even though I hate it...that is the OS that's going to win in everything...and an arbitrary evaluation isn't going to change cold hard financial figures...


----------



## narangz (Oct 30, 2007)

Vista. Any time, Any day.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 31, 2007)

Vista I would say. Leopard is good, but still when it comes to customisation & moulding the OS according to specific needs, Leopard is far behind Vista & much restricted compared to Vista.

Since Apple isn't opening the Mac platform, more & More companies are going to release product for Vista giving it an immidiate market panetration boost.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 31, 2007)

*Linux > Visa or Leopard*

...And The Winner is: Linux

specifically SuSE, Ubuntu(and derivatives) and Feodra


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 31, 2007)

Vista for me.
King of OS!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 1, 2007)

^+1 

Wait for SP1 in vista...it will rock.for sure


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2007)

LINUXpensuse and ubuntu


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 1, 2007)

Leopard surely, As vista is worst than any os you take.
for me vista is a like windows 98 of present era


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Linux > Visa or Leopard*



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> ...And The Winner is: Linux
> 
> specifically SuSE, Ubuntu(and derivatives) and Feodra


 
This thread isn't about Linux.


----------



## caleb (Nov 1, 2007)

Vista all the way.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 1, 2007)

How justified is this poll?
Few people in this forum have macs and i dont know if all of them have leopard.Besides it takes some time with two OS's before deciding the better of them.
And here come folks who havent used the OS and still defend their OS against it.
By This i mean both the windows and linux guys.
How can you say the OS of ur choice is better when u havent used the OS in question?
This isnt any fair IMO.Moreover it feels retarded.

Regards,
ray


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't count me among those who have not used Mac OS X


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm talking about the majority.
People just come and vote for their favorite OS when the see a poll.
Dont even think if the atleast know the OS in question.
Sure there are some guys like u who have tried the OS,
One reason why polls are conducted is to find the opinions of people who have actually used the OS and can justify the reason why it is good/bad.
And people like u who have used should vote , but cite certain reasons for why you either liked/disliked it.

Look at the first page for instance,
people just come and say that XP and openSUSE are best in a thread towards leopard and vista.
How retared is that?

Regards,
ray


----------



## aryayush (Nov 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Don't count me among those who have not used Mac OS X


You have not used Mac OS X. You have used a hacked version of Mac OS X running on a completely unsupported configuration.

I'll see if I can get Vista running on my Nokia 6300 and base my opinion about the operating system on how well it runs on my choice of hardware.

Not that your opinion matters anyway.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 1, 2007)

leopard at home.. only and only for email and orkutting

rest everything vista
foruming also in vista because as soon as knowledge gained i need to implement it fast.. i can't shutdown leopard and restart in vista to implement it... how boring


what else can leopard do apart from basic stuff.... just makes a basic computer that's all.


moreover who the hell has time to use it when there is UNIX and windows
let it topple windows and we will talk about it


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 1, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> You have not used Mac OS X. You have used a hacked version of Mac OS X running on a completely unsupported configuration.


 
I have been using Mac OS X since PowerPC G3 days on Powerbook, in that sense i m your grand daddy


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm gonna try out leopard soon . Will post my feelings then . Until then i can't say anything as i haven't used Leopard n haven't even followed news about it's release n features n stuff .


----------



## aryayush (Nov 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I have been using Mac OS X since PowerPC G3 days on Powerbook, in that sense i m your grand daddy


Yeah, riiight. Sure you have. Totally believe you.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2007)

Vista for me.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 1, 2007)

@Arya: WTF? You're talking complete bullshit. Intel CPU stays Intel CPU irrespective of whether the dabba says Apple or Dell outside. Furthermore, I have ALSO used Mac (OS X Tiger) on a Macbook and I must say that overall, I prefer the Linux way of doing things, THEN Mac and THEN Windows. But comparing Leopard and Vista objectively, I say Vista is better. Subjective opinion? Maybe..but you dont get to talk like a snot nosed punk just because you're a fųcking Mac fanboy, okay?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 1, 2007)

Your saying Vista is better does not make it so, specially since you don't have any thing to back it up apart from a few choice words from a section of the English Dictionary I never visit.

Subjective opinion? Maybe... but it's you who is resorting to cheap abuses and talking "like a snot nosed punk" here, not me.

Okay?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 1, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Maybe..but you dont get to talk like a snot nosed punk just because you're a fųcking Mac fanboy, okay?


Ever wondered why f-u-c-k-i-n-g is filtered to ****ing? 

It's easy to warn you. I'm sure you don't care (nor do other members) what happened to you. 

Think man. The kid might have a lot of free time, and it's his right to be a F-Macboy as well. If his post offended you report the post (or PM the mods if no action is taken), we'll see what can be done. Please behave!


I'm gonna lock this thread if the discussion is to continue in the similar fashion.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 1, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Your saying Vista is better does not make it so, specially since you don't have any thing to back it up apart from a few choice words from a section of the English Dictionary I never visit.


 
Your saying Mac OS X is better does not make it so, specially since you don't have any thing to back it up apart from a few choice words from a section of the English Dictionary U never visit.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Your saying Mac OS X is better does not make it so, specially since you don't have any thing to back it up apart from a few choice words from a section of the English Dictionary *U* never visit.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Your saying Mac OS X is better does not make it so, specially since you don't have any thing to back it up apart from a few choice words from a section of the English Dictionary U never visit.


WOW! That made a whole lot of sense.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 9, 2007)

I chose leopard because vista seems good but has hundreds of problems..
Leopard also has a faster restore thing


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 9, 2007)

hehehe,i visited forum after long three months and 'it's' still on. 

offtopic , happy diwali to all win,mac,linux,etc users


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

what is below symbol  i can see that it is 4 windows  and 3 are broken 

^que to aryayush:


----------



## aryayush (Nov 9, 2007)

What? I didn't quite get you.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)


^^^this font what is that?i am explaining about it- looks like  shattered windows.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 9, 2007)

"shattered windows"? That's the Apple symbol ().


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

Vista $ucks, but its better than Leopard


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

^I dont think sS X atleast is UNIX.I feel Vista not be compared with Mac!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

I mean in terms of security vista is better than leo, coz we saw so many flaws coming out from the claws after it was released from the cage.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

...but afaik apple fixes it faster provides updates unlike Vista users waiting for SP1.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 9, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> in terms of security vista is better than leo


LOL! Another candidate for the *Funniest Post Ever™* award!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

@ praka yeah thats true.. thats why i said vista su*ks... Its heavy on system resource... But Vista has more support from all over the world than mac does... coz only mac lovers and users will know to fix the probs.. but in Vista....

mad award...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

@gigacore:
I left using windows(but still forced to use outside) because of the inherent weakness of M$ Operating Systems.I know it will be fun and satisfying to install new programs downloaded then uninstalled,getting infected and trying to remove the infection,defragging with some cracked s/w all this expecting XP or Vista will improve(but u know "window rot" with time) and feel secure.

but 99% will do all this and other registry edit ending up format,reinstall in a chain.  and dont forget most Vista users are pirates who use not only pirated Vista,also the other softwares too.apart from some freeware.do u think those stardock or windows blinds modded desktops shown in the screenshot thread are by genuine people who bought this all softwares. 

no way!may be a 4-5% will be buying s/w for windows.Vista=> those who use timercrack or something ATM waiting for a permanant solution from warez crackers.if they can crack vista,they can crack its DRM too.lets see 
===================================================
It is far better to go with GNU/Linux distros like Ubuntu or Fedora.(my suggestion is dont dual boot with different operating systems.) or even mac.they are REALLY better,if you are ready to fix with the new OS and ready to unlearn windows.yes,unlearning windows is what we need atm.

this windows/Microsoft related Software economy will not last longer.the s/w environment needs a common platform(OS) which is suitable to all.that is possible only through FOSS or Linux OS.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 9, 2007)

@Prakash

Are you contending for the "Most garbled post over" title??!!  Plz format it. Use Line Feeds (Enter) for our sake!!!!

@Santosh

Leopard has the core of GNU/Darwin. That has a Unix '03 certification. In the world of Unix this is the highest certification anyone can think of. Exploits were found in Leopard but nothing ever breached the kernel security. Mostly they are in the apps like Firewall etc., which is NOT a part of the core. Even if you get into a Unix system its not easy to bring it down. This is coz of the way Unix systems are implemented.

Vista is an entirely different breed. Such security is unheard of in Windows. At least here, Unix based OS' are the winners beating even the GNU/Linux based systems.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

^say OpenBSD


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

@ praka... u r rite... but do remember... all mac users wont use Apple hardware  Installing MAC on other hardware except apple's hardware is against the EULA... 

Giving up this conversation... coz it will lead to a huge controversy.. making me to post bad stuff and resulting in BAN... not scared of any other thing


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Nov 9, 2007)

Vista is better.........


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

^aara paranje?Bill gates?mone,ninakku njann Ubuntu CD taram saujanyamayittu.ninte veedu kothamangalamthalle?Nee MVPA vaa,will give u.
try Ubuntu Gutsy+compiz and say that.


----------



## azzu (Nov 9, 2007)

so ya here cum's linux in Between


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 9, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> all mac users wont use Apple hardware...


Then they are not Mac users!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

^ but they are MAC OS users


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

^but OS X is made for macintel.the kernel drivers or drivers are optimized and made for macintels(original) hardwares.unlike windows which wants users to think that PC=windows  and made an s/w ecosystem where all h/w or s/w vendors concentrate on whatever M$ spits off-in this case Vista


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 9, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ but they are MAC OS users


Mac is a term which collectively refers to the Hardware as well as Software. This is what makes it stable, coz Apple can test each and every part of the hardware as well as software.

The day Apple releases Mac OS for non-apple hardware crashes, failures etc. won't be uncommon. There are virtually infinite hardware components, testing all of whom is not possible.

If Windows was tied onto hardware then the hardware and driver related problems would be almost be non-existent.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 9, 2007)

you guys are arguing on a baseless thing.. both the oses are good in their own aspects.. well i wont say vista is bad.. but i will also say a fact : every movie i watch,be it transformers (megan fox ROX  ) all of them use macs.. i dont know but atleast it looks sexy  (talking about both) .. well of linux.. i am not upto it.. it really sucks for what i do... might be a good option for those who know what to use in it .. i aint against it but i dont like it ( that is IMO)..


----------



## aryayush (Nov 10, 2007)

Here's something that just found its way into my inbox today:





> I have to buy HP Laptop with cr@p Windows Vista Home Premium.
> I have to format it on second day.
> 
> I installed Vista 4 times in a day on that.


The guy who sent this to me has never used a Mac so it's not that he has a biased opinion or anything. He bought a Vista notebook, probably hoping to enjoy it, and this is what he had to contend with. What's a poor guy to do! Who's to blame?

The Mac has won.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 10, 2007)

Just because Mac is idiot-proof doesnt mean its necessarily better than Vista...sure Vista has its problems, but you can do stuff in Vista you cant on Mac. Now don't get me wrong, I'm a Linux fanboy through and through and hate Micro$oft as much as the next zealot...but here's the thing...Apple & Mac are so restrictive, heavy handed and limited in their scope & perspective, that compared to them even Microsoft rocks.

If all you want to do is surf the net, listen to music & organize your pictures, fine...use a Mac...more power to you. But the only reason I keep a PC around these days is Office apps for University (which HAVE to work with MS Office) & Games (IIRC NWN2 isn't available for the Mac in India OR in Switzerland...8))

SO yeah...VISTA WINS!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 10, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> The Mac has won.


 <sarcasm>Mac has won , now what ?</sarcasm>


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2007)

mac won, mac won, mac one... i know MAC is all alone... This is kind of promoting a huge COMPANY... very weird... I think this is not GOOD!!

I agree if one says APPLE is good, but if someone says nothing is better than APPLE, i cant stand on my toes.. This is TOOOO much..

*EDIT:* *MODS*, this is fight club and this place is intended to make this kind of conversation... No meaning in Banning or Warning! No MODS will breach the forum rules! 

I'm a THICK SKINNED beast!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 10, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Apple & Mac are so restrictive, heavy handed and limited in their scope & perspective, that compared to them even Microsoft rocks.


 
So what, just look at the UI, it looks so cool 



> If all you want to do is surf the net, listen to music & organize your pictures, fine...use a Mac...more power to you.


 
If thats all u want then why not switch to Linux on a Cheap Laptop & compile the OS & packages for extreme performance. That will beat both Windows XP & Mac in perforamnce, isn't it.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 10, 2007)

giga: did i mention any kind of ban or something.. ? this is fight club , but the fight should also be in rules..


----------



## aryayush (Nov 11, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> If all you want to do is surf the net, listen to music & organize your pictures, fine...use a Mac...more power to you.


LOL! No point debating with someone who has such a restricted mentality.

The millions of Mac users in this world are only surfing the web and listening to music while they organise their pictures? Riiight...


----------



## faraaz (Nov 11, 2007)

@arya: For your reference (I know Mac users have trouble with boring things like dictionaries...8))

Sarcasm[A] is the sneering, jesting, or mocking of a person, situation or thing. It is strongly associated with irony, with some definitions classifying it as a type of verbal irony intended to insult or wound[1][2][3][4][5][6][7] — stating the opposite of the intended meaning, e.g. using "that's fantastic" to mean "that's awful".

You are welcome! 

@gx_saurav: 





> If thats all u want then why not switch to Linux on a Cheap Laptop & compile the OS & packages for extreme performance. That will beat both Windows XP & Mac in perforamnce, isn't it.



You talking to me? I already use Ubuntu...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

@ shantanu... yeah yeah.. i know the rules in fight club... i just wanted to be clear. coz someone was banned by some staff members for some silly fight


----------



## hahahari (Nov 12, 2007)

I am an ardent gamer so Vista is better.Mac sucks at Gaming.openGl yuk


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

^ i agree.... but i'm not a gamer.. but i wont like mac..


----------



## Rajesh Pandey (Nov 12, 2007)

Linux Rules ! 
Then Comes Vista ! I have not used a MAC so I donno how it is but till then My Vote goes to Vista !


----------



## aryayush (Nov 12, 2007)

Exactly the sort of outlook you don't want to encourage in someone. I've never ridden a Pulsar so Karizma is the best...


----------



## faraaz (Nov 12, 2007)

@Arya: Sure...but I've used OS X on a MacBook Pro, and I definitely didn't like it...its about as intuitive as Ubuntu 7.10...


----------



## Rajesh Pandey (Nov 12, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Exactly the sort of outlook you don't want to encourage in someone. I've never ridden a Pulsar so Karizma is the best...



You should belive in the theory of What You Have is the best similarly what you have used is the best !


----------



## aryayush (Nov 12, 2007)

Ahh... philosophy... the poor man's best defense.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

how can you say, he is poor ?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 12, 2007)

I knew someone would come up with this question.

Read newspapers and books. That's my two cents.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

keep your two cents with you, i have 20 cents to throw every minute. . . . . 
offtopic, 
Ubuntu is way better than leo,  

MAC Rocks! MAC Fans $ucks  

Before reading the posts of mac fans in this forum, i had some respect towards apple. And after seeing how desperate few mac fans are, and after few said `nothing can beat  a mac' i went mad . . .


----------



## faraaz (Nov 12, 2007)

OMG look at the UI!? Its so cool...but I wonder what visually impaired people have to look forward to on the Mac! Atleast Vista has Accessibility features and has something other than looks going for it...

"Is the UI cool? I can't see...but if its cool, OMG! I just came in my pants!"

Yeah right...


----------



## narangz (Nov 12, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Before reading the posts of mac fans in this forum, i had some respect towards apple. And after seeing how desperate few mac fans are, and after few said `nothing can beat a mac' i went mad . . .



Rightly said, Giga. These days I do not want to post in 'I love Apple, I hate MS/Windows/Others' threads but I can't stop myself from posting when someone is bashing MS/Windows/Others out of sheer ignorance. "Ignorance like who needs equalizer or you cannot have file names of more than 8 characters in Windows "


----------



## aryayush (Nov 13, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Atleast Vista has Accessibility features


Do you think you're being sarcastic again because I just don't see it.


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2007)

s**t, third option was ruled out...


----------



## faraaz (Nov 13, 2007)

@arya: Oh noes! You are also having visual disability?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 13, 2007)

@ third eye.. ???????????? i'm totally


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ third eye.. ???????????? i'm totally



lol why are u confused? 

Do u really think i like Mac?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 13, 2007)

^ i know u wont.. but seeing ur #81 post.. i got confused...


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 18, 2007)

I would believe that he actually hates Mac. Anyways, whats wrong with Mac?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 18, 2007)

No, i don't.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 18, 2007)

cooldudie3 said:
			
		

> I would believe that he actually hates Mac. Anyways, whats wrong with Mac?


Price


----------



## faraaz (Nov 18, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Price



Among other things...


----------



## iamtheone (Nov 28, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @arya: Oh noes! You are also having visual disability?


lolz...yae among others things ..


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 8, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Price



ya,ya the price...

but the UI, it's just.. AWESOME!


----------

